# Google Maps mit mehreren Markern aus einer Datenbank



## asupp (27. Mai 2009)

hallo leute,



ich habe ein kleines Problem,

ich sollte für meinen chef google maps auf die webseite einbinden.

Das is ja kein Problem, jetzt kommt es aber.

Wir haben eine Datenbank wo verschieden lieferanten (filialen) darin stehen, wenn jetzt ein Kunde unsere Webseite besucht und möchte z.b. sein standort eingeben mit einem umkreis von c.a 5 km, jetzt sollte auf  google maps dann die lieferanten oder filialen in der nähe anzeigen mit mehreren markern angezeigt werden.

Funktioniert das, wenn ja wie?



Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## dwex (27. Mai 2009)

Schaue dir mal die Klasse unter http://www.ajax-info.de/google-maps-api-klasse-in-php genauer an.
Eine gute Beschreibung der Funktionen findest du unter http://gmapper.ajax-info.de/phpdoc/docbuilder/out/Gmapper/gmap.html

Über eine positive Bewertung meines Beitrags würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## asupp (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo dwex,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Dennoch habe ich bei diesem tool dann das Problem,
wie bekomme ich das hin wenn ich jetzt z.B. München als standort eingebe mit umkreis von 5 km die Filialen anzeigen lassen möchte?
Die Daten liegen ja in unsere Datenbank...


----------



## dwex (27. Mai 2009)

Du musst die mathematischen Funktionen der Umkreisberechnung auf einer Kugel anwenden.

Unter http://www.mamat-online.de/umkreissuche/opengeodb.php findest du einige wichtige Informationen.

Es gibt auch professionelle Dienstleister die dir das ganze liefern können. Z.B. http://www.koordinaten.biz wäre hier eine gute Anlaufstelle - die sind sehr günstig und liefern brauchbare Produkte. Ich nutze deren API selbst für meine Projekte.


----------



## preko (27. Mai 2009)

Hi asupp,

schau mal bitte unter folgendem Link nach - das dürfte Dir helfen:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php/338918-probleme-bei-umsetzung-der-semiversus-formel.html

Und wenns gefällt, würde ich mich über eine nette Bewertung freuen. 


Beste Grüße,

preko


----------



## dwex (27. Mai 2009)

@preko,

ja stimmt - nach diesem Thread habe ich vorher auch gesucht - ich hatte dir ja da auch gut weitergeholfen.


----------



## Michael Engel (28. Mai 2009)

Für einen Kunden habe ich eine solche Umkreis suche mit hilfe von Google Maps zusammengebaut.
Zunächst muss man seine Site bei google kostenlos anmelden. Dann hast du ca 100.000 Adressauflösungen im Monat verfügbar.. sollte dicke reichen. Bei dem Kunden sogar mehr da er mehrere domains einsetzt .com .de .ag  und jede adresse einzeln angemeldet ist und er jeweils andere keys verwendet.

Adressermittelung und die Karte:
Phoogle Maps 2.0 | Uses Google Maps API to create customizable maps
*    Copyright (C) 2005  Justin Johnson

Die Klasse wird auch benutzt um die Latitude und Longitude abzufragen. Die werden in der Datenbank gespeichert. Wenn einer seinen Standpunkt angibt zur suche, wird das an google übertragen und die lat/long zur abfrage der umliegenden verwendet:


```
mysql_query(sprintf('SELECT *, ( 6367.45 * acos( cos( radians(%1$f) ) * cos( radians( latitude ) ) * cos( radians( longitude ) - radians(%2$f) ) + sin( radians(%1$f) ) * sin( radians( latitude ) ) ) ) AS distance
                                              FROM haendler
                                              WHERE `online` = 1 
                                              HAVING distance < %3$d 
                                              ORDER BY distance', $lat, $long, $distance));
```


----------

